# Is EPS in Saronni color exist?



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello guys. I'm EP user right now. 
But so many people in this forum rave over EPS's great performance, so I'm determined to get one to confirm whether it is that great.
2009 colors don't suck me, so I want to get saronni color eps.
But Colnago America said there is no saronni EPS while some of the users say there exist saronni eps. 
Does anybody know how I can get saronni eps?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

pistapalace.com has the exclusive


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

nrspeed said:


> pistapalace.com has the exclusive


you are the man Nate!! You have the gouge on all things cycling!!! Maybe a ride tomorrow during lunch if the weather isn't too bad??


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That is a sick looking bike......glad they are pricing it in line with the other EPS frames and hopefully they sell out so Colnago will entertain future initiatives like this.

Saronni and the Molteni MXL were a great start: What other great color schemes would you guys like to see if you could choose? Mapei is already out there (as a ltd ed via R&A cycles)....what about the original La Freccia or Super Freccia paint schemes?


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, that'll do.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I agree....beautiful bike but you had better check and see if they are "authorized" to sell them on line or via mail order or you may find yourself with no warranty according to Colnago America.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Yeah, that'll do.



Hey,

That bikes outdated....it only runs 10 speed - Geez, get up with the times:ciappa:


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> What other great color schemes would you guys like to see if you could choose?


How about PRZA?


----------

